# A few of my personal "favorite" pics:



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 5, 2008)

Edisto Island, SC..

















Red-belly side-neck..






Shoulda-kept hatchling..






Favorite egg-laying pic..






Alpha female "Sonshine" - 'Wash that face'..






Alpha male "Green-eyes"..






nerd

BTW.. if by-chance anyone would want the hi-res copy of any of my pics.. just email me.


----------



## Isa (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello Terry

What is your secret?? All the pictures you take are amazing!

Isa


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful pics!!! 

_________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jun 9, 2008)

Ive seen that Redfoot pic before. That guy looks great with all those huge leg scales.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 9, 2008)

I would tell you which one was my favorite, if only a could pick a favorite.  Actually I think the first one edges out all the competition. Wish I were there....


----------

